# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Robotic Industries Association (RIA), Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Website - robotics.org

youtube.com/roboticsonline

facebook.com/Robotic-Industries-Association-172699179409023

twitter.com/RIA_robotics

linkedin.com/company/robotic-industries-association

Robotics Industries Association on Wikipedia

President - Jeff Burnstein

Projects:

Engelberger Robotics Awards

Collaborative Robots, Advanced Vision & AI Conference

----------


## Airicist

WHY I AUTOMATE - Trelleborg Sealing Solutions 

Published on Dec 2, 2014




> 42 new robots propel growth
> Learn how Trelleborg Sealing Solutions saved 1.5 employees per cell per shift by deploying the flexible “collaborative” robots

----------

